# EBS Claiming Costs and Not Reposession?



## Michael2018 (20 Dec 2017)

The EBS has sent me a summons for costs and interest on my outstanding arears  and not a claim for reposession.
Has anybody heard of this strategy before?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (20 Dec 2017)

You need to give more detail.

It does not sound right. How much is involved? 

Are you in arrears? 

Is it a family home or an investment?

Brendan


----------



## Michael2018 (20 Dec 2017)

300k plus cost and interest


----------



## LS400 (20 Dec 2017)

Well, too much detail there!!


----------

